# Thumbs Down On ALL American Canner



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've read all the hype on just about every prepping forum I've visited about how good All American Canners are. I couldn't wait to get one, yeah they are expensive but top of the line is worth it, right? Wrong!

When I can get it to seal properly I love it, the problem is I cannot get it to seal properly every time. Years ago I was given an old, old canner, 40 years old. New ring new gauge and it works every time.

Sometimes I've spent more time trying to tighten the lid up evenly than it took to can the food.

Right now I've got a canner full of food that I am going to have to freeze because the third attempt to get the lid right failed. 

I am waiting for a reply from the company now but if any of you know a solution to make this thing work right please tell me.
Thank you


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

It is things like this that are valuable feedback for this community. Thank you for posting.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't understand why you would be having a problem, my canner works first time every time. Check the beveled edge on both the canner and lid for nicks, oil the sealing surface on both the canner and lid, line up the arrow on the lid and line on the canner and turn clockwise. You have a very high quality canner there if it doesn't seal there must me a manufacturing quality control problem. I hope you figure out your problem and change your mind about the All American.


----------



## Gophfer (Feb 14, 2017)

I have 2 of them. No problems. Occasionally I need to Vaseline the area where the lid meets the body, but that is in the instructions.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I used a little Vaseline on my new one. I now have a Presto and use that one all the time without any lid problems. My All American is a small one....so it sets on the shelf.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

I love my All American canner — I have an old Presto that was my grandmother’s, then my mother’s, and now mine, but the whole rubber seal thing bothers me. The All American is simple and straightforward to use, and this year alone, I’ve processed around 500 jars of food through it. I’ve been canning for over thirty years, and this canner is the best I’ve ever used. I would suggest that if you are having problems getting it to seal, then you have a dud.


----------

